
Amit’s Game Programming Information - tanto
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/gameprog.html
======
tanto
Just found this while searching for tutorials how to handle hexagonal grids in
a game. Its an amazing collection of game programming knowledge. Especially
how this tutorial was made is really great:
[http://www.redblobgames.com/grids/hexagons/](http://www.redblobgames.com/grids/hexagons/)

